# Who would like to be a Who's Who?



## syrenn (Feb 25, 2014)

Ive started a New thread all about Who's Who on USMB. 

http://www.usmessageboard.com/usmb-lounge/340343-who-s-who.html


The "interview" process consists of some 10 or 12 (?) pm's of questions and answers.... and one final run through for your final approval before posting. 

If you are interested in being a Who's Who of Usmb.... please say so here in the thread. 

If there are any who you would love to see do a Who's Who..... throw them into the mix! 


As always, my all inclusive everyone is welcome @vite list never complete. If i have missed you, i am sorry. If you would like to be included or dropped off of the list, please let me know. 



            [MENTION=1322]007[/MENTION]
            [MENTION=37250]aaronleland[/MENTION] 
         [MENTION=11763]ABikerSailor[/MENTION]
            [MENTION=13805]Againsheila[/MENTION] 
            [MENTION=28109]Amelia[/MENTION] 
         [MENTION=40495]AngelsNDemons[/MENTION]
            [MENTION=43537]Anitabeme[/MENTION] 
            [MENTION=19762]asaratis[/MENTION]
            [MENTION=44774]Asclepias[/MENTION]
            [MENTION=24388]asterism[/MENTION] 
            [MENTION=854]Avatar4321[/MENTION] 
         [MENTION=9429]AVG-JOE[/MENTION]
            [MENTION=43888]AyeCantSeeYou[/MENTION] 
            [MENTION=40891]AzMike[/MENTION] 
            [MENTION=18990]Barb[/MENTION] 
            [MENTION=17136]bayoubill[/MENTION] 
            [MENTION=19441]Big Black Dog[/MENTION]
            [MENTION=44336]birddog[/MENTION] 
            [MENTION=36422]blackhawk[/MENTION] 
            [MENTION=45717]BlackSand[/MENTION] 
            [MENTION=25197]BlindBoo[/MENTION] 
            [MENTION=36767]Bloodrock44[/MENTION] 
            [MENTION=44536]BobPlumb[/MENTION] 
            [MENTION=20112]bodecea[/MENTION]  
            [MENTION=4301]boedicca[/MENTION] 
            [MENTION=33449]BreezeWood[/MENTION] 
@C_Clay_ Jones 
            [MENTION=13580]CaféAuLait[/MENTION] 
            [MENTION=20614]candycorn[/MENTION] 
            [MENTION=35495]Capstone[/MENTION]
            [MENTION=14617]Cecilie1200[/MENTION] 
            [MENTION=25032]ClosedCaption[/MENTION] 
         [MENTION=19170]Coyote[/MENTION] 
            [MENTION=40540]Connery[/MENTION]
            [MENTION=19448]CrusaderFrank[/MENTION] 
            [MENTION=38146]Dajjal[/MENTION]
            [MENTION=19727]Darkwind[/MENTION] 
            [MENTION=30999]daws101[/MENTION] 
            [MENTION=23991]daveman[/MENTION]
            [MENTION=46449]Delta4Embassy[/MENTION] 
       [MENTION=42916]Derideo_Te[/MENTION]
            [MENTION=21665]Dont Taz Me Bro[/MENTION] 
            [MENTION=28132]Dot Com[/MENTION]
            [MENTION=3136]Dr Grump[/MENTION] 
            [MENTION=46136]dreolin[/MENTION] 
            [MENTION=41985]drifter[/MENTION]
            [MENTION=11855]driveby[/MENTION] 
            [MENTION=13101]edthecynic[/MENTION]
            [MENTION=32620]earlycuyler[/MENTION] 
            [MENTION=11278]editec[/MENTION] 
   [MENTION=22295]emilynghiem[/MENTION]
            [MENTION=30139]eflatminor[/MENTION]
            [MENTION=26011]Ernie S.[/MENTION] 
            [MENTION=42498]Esmeralda[/MENTION] 
            [MENTION=21905]FA_Q2[/MENTION] 
            [MENTION=30473]flacaltenn[/MENTION] 
            [MENTION=22983]Flopper[/MENTION] 
            [MENTION=6847]Foxfyre[/MENTION] 
            [MENTION=29697]freedombecki[/MENTION] 
            [MENTION=20527]froggy[/MENTION] 
            [MENTION=19867]G.T.[/MENTION] 
            [MENTION=34052]g5000[/MENTION] 
         [MENTION=31362]gallantwarrior[/MENTION]
            [MENTION=19543]Geaux4it[/MENTION]
     [MENTION=30538]Grampa Murked U[/MENTION] 
            [MENTION=16291]Harry Dresden[/MENTION] 
            [MENTION=46151]HelenaHandbag[/MENTION] 
            [MENTION=31153]HenryBHough[/MENTION] 
            [MENTION=26153]High_Gravity[/MENTION] 
            [MENTION=4791]hjmick[/MENTION] 
            [MENTION=15726]Hossfly[/MENTION]
            [MENTION=24610]iamwhatiseem[/MENTION] 
            [MENTION=42714]IlarMeilyr[/MENTION] 
            [MENTION=5262]Immanuel[/MENTION] 
            [MENTION=20285]Intense[/MENTION] 
            [MENTION=38243]irosie91[/MENTION] 
            [MENTION=27360]Jackson[/MENTION] 
            [MENTION=20412]JakeStarkey[/MENTION]
            [MENTION=40845]Jeremiah[/MENTION] 
            [MENTION=3135]jillian[/MENTION] 
            [MENTION=6882]JimH52[/MENTION] 
            [MENTION=31057]JoeB131[/MENTION] 
            [MENTION=22214]john[/MENTION]L.Burk 
     [MENTION=9370]jon_berzek [/MENTION] 
            [MENTION=25505]Jroc[/MENTION] 
            [MENTION=45739]Jughead[/MENTION]
            [MENTION=20043]JWBooth[/MENTION] 
            [MENTION=33658]Katzndogz[/MENTION] 
            [MENTION=46750]Knightfall[/MENTION] 
            [MENTION=31092]Kooshdakhaa[/MENTION] 
            [MENTION=31640]koshergrl[/MENTION] 
            [MENTION=46690]Libertarianman[/MENTION]
            [MENTION=36574]Lipush[/MENTION] 
            [MENTION=32163]Listening[/MENTION] 
            [MENTION=34695]Locke11_21[/MENTION] 
            [MENTION=32973]LoneLaugher[/MENTION] 
        [MENTION=19381]Lonestar_logic[/MENTION] 
            [MENTION=39846]longknife[/MENTION] 
            [MENTION=7538]LordBrownTrout[/MENTION] 
        [MENTION=32558]Luddly Neddite[/MENTION]
            [MENTION=11865]Luissa[/MENTION] 
            [MENTION=45886]Mad_Cabbie[/MENTION] 
            [MENTION=18755]mal[/MENTION] 
            [MENTION=39072]mamooth[/MENTION]
            [MENTION=20450]MarcATL[/MENTION] 
            [MENTION=23094]martybegan[/MENTION] 
            [MENTION=22889]Matthew[/MENTION] 
            [MENTION=31178]MeBelle60[/MENTION] 
            [MENTION=17949]Meister[/MENTION] 
            [MENTION=43625]Mertex[/MENTION] 
            [MENTION=37709]MHunterB[/MENTION]
            [MENTION=11800]Missourian[/MENTION] 
            [MENTION=20424]Misty[/MENTION]
            [MENTION=45791]Mojo2[/MENTION] 
            [MENTION=19302]Montrovant[/MENTION] 
  [MENTION=30820]Moonglow[/MENTION]
            [MENTION=20594]Mr Clean[/MENTION]  
       [MENTION=20545]Mr. H.[/MENTION] 
            [MENTION=11735]Mr. President[/MENTION]
            [MENTION=46775]Mudflap[/MENTION] 
            [MENTION=20102]mudwhistle[/MENTION] 
            [MENTION=38085]Noomi[/MENTION] 
            [MENTION=46569]norwegen[/MENTION] 
            [MENTION=20704]Nosmo King[/MENTION] 
            [MENTION=41423]NoTeaPartyPleez[/MENTION] 
            [MENTION=18701]NYcarbineer[/MENTION] 
            [MENTION=45320]Nyvin[/MENTION] 
            [MENTION=21524]oldfart[/MENTION] 
            [MENTION=31215]Oldstyle[/MENTION]
            [MENTION=31731]OldUSAFSniper[/MENTION]
            [MENTION=23516]Papageorgio[/MENTION] 
            [MENTION=23262]peach174[/MENTION] 
            [MENTION=27941]percysunshine[/MENTION]
            [MENTION=18988]PixieStix[/MENTION] 
            [MENTION=41527]Pogo[/MENTION] 
            [MENTION=12394]PoliticalChic[/MENTION]
            [MENTION=19507]Political Junky[/MENTION] 
            [MENTION=43245]Pop23[/MENTION] 
            [MENTION=33194]PredFan[/MENTION] 
            [MENTION=45665]protectionist[/MENTION]
            [MENTION=23420]Quantum Windbag[/MENTION] 
            [MENTION=27986]R.D.[/MENTION] 
            [MENTION=24036]R.C. Christian[/MENTION]
            [MENTION=24122]racewright[/MENTION] 
            [MENTION=41494]RandallFlagg[/MENTION] 
            [MENTION=23063]Rat in the Hat[/MENTION] 
            [MENTION=30646]Ravi[/MENTION] 
            [MENTION=5176]RetiredGySgt[/MENTION] 
            [MENTION=20321]rightwinger[/MENTION] 
            [MENTION=43831]RKMBrown[/MENTION] 
            [MENTION=13245]RoadVirus[/MENTION]
            [MENTION=39688]RosieS[/MENTION] 
            [MENTION=36154]Roudy[/MENTION] 
            [MENTION=41356]S.J.[/MENTION]
            [MENTION=21821]Samson[/MENTION] 
            [MENTION=36253]Sally[/MENTION] 
            [MENTION=18645]Sarah G[/MENTION] 
            [MENTION=34679]SayMyName[/MENTION] 
            [MENTION=24452]Seawytch[/MENTION] 
            [MENTION=21357]SFC Ollie[/MENTION] 
            [MENTION=18905]Sherry[/MENTION] 
            [MENTION=46351]Shrimpbox[/MENTION]
            [MENTION=40539]skye[/MENTION] 
            [MENTION=20241]Soggy in NOLA[/MENTION] 
            [MENTION=24208]Spoonman[/MENTION] 
            [MENTION=25837]squeeze berry[/MENTION] 
            [MENTION=43238]Starlight[/MENTION]
            [MENTION=11703]strollingbones[/MENTION] 
            [MENTION=11674]Sunni Man[/MENTION] 
            [MENTION=21954]Sunshine[/MENTION] 
        [MENTION=25283]Sallow[/MENTION] 
        [MENTION=44172]Sweet_Caroline[/MENTION] 
            [MENTION=23424]syrenn[/MENTION]
            [MENTION=24278]Synthaholic[/MENTION]
            [MENTION=43268]TemplarKormac[/MENTION] 
            [MENTION=18909]thanatos144[/MENTION] 
            [MENTION=31101]theliq[/MENTION] 
            [MENTION=20452]theDoctorisIn[/MENTION] 
            [MENTION=28505]The Professor[/MENTION] 
            [MENTION=39852]TheOldSchool[/MENTION] 
            [MENTION=39965]TNHarley[/MENTION]
            [MENTION=46193]Thx[/MENTION]
            [MENTION=25451]tinydancer[/MENTION] 
            [MENTION=43491]TooTall[/MENTION] 
            [MENTION=2926]Toro[/MENTION] 
            [MENTION=27995]Uncensored2008[/MENTION] 
            [MENTION=31918]Unkotare[/MENTION] 
            [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION] 
            [MENTION=45104]WelfareQueen[/MENTION]
            [MENTION=23239]westwall[/MENTION] 
            [MENTION=21679]william the wie[/MENTION] 
            [MENTION=31703]williepete[/MENTION] 
            [MENTION=38281]Wolfsister77[/MENTION]
            [MENTION=30094]Warrior102[/MENTION]
            [MENTION=20297]Wry Catcher[/MENTION]
            [MENTION=1528]Yurt[/MENTION]
            [MENTION=11971]Valerie[/MENTION]
            [MENTION=43534]Vikrant[/MENTION]
            [MENTION=20854]Zander[/MENTION] 
            [MENTION=13669]Zoom-boing[/MENTION]
            [MENTION=20497]Zona[/MENTION]


----------



## Mertex (Feb 25, 2014)

syrenn said:


> Ive started a New thread all about Who's Who on USMB.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/usmb-lounge/340343-who-s-who.html
> 
> ...



I am not interested in being a "Who's Who of USMB" but the people I think would be interesting to interview are Dajjal, Connery, Pogo and yourself, Syrenn.......


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 25, 2014)

Sure, why not.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 25, 2014)

Thank you for your consideration, but no thanks...bad experiences with people misusing personal info.  No offense to you.


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 25, 2014)

First, Thank you for thinking of me Syrenn, you are very thoughtful and always trying to be inclusive of everyone. I really appreciate that about you. 

There a few people already mentioned that I would love to know more about.   [MENTION=42649]Gracie[/MENTION],   [MENTION=29697]freedombecki[/MENTION],   [MENTION=18990]Barb[/MENTION],   [MENTION=20450]MarcATL[/MENTION],  [MENTION=31918]Unkotare[/MENTION],   [MENTION=20285]Intense[/MENTION],   [MENTION=40540]Connery[/MENTION].

There are some I did not see mentioned, I know that they are not liked by half the board perhaps, but since I am acquainted with a different side and invited to participate with my opinion I am going to put their names out there.   [MENTION=26838]Ropey[/MENTION],   [MENTION=15512]Dante[/MENTION]

Will there be one interviewer asking the question or can people submit questions to be asked?

The one person I most would like to see interviewed is my good friend Emily, she is quite a deep thinker and philosopher.   [MENTION=22295]emilynghiem[/MENTION]


----------



## G.T. (Feb 25, 2014)

Sure


----------



## Mr. H. (Feb 25, 2014)

G.T. said:


> Sure



We have a volunteer!


----------



## Ropey (Feb 25, 2014)

drifter said:


> First, Thank you for thinking of me Syrenn, you are very thoughtful and always trying to be inclusive of everyone. I really appreciate that about you.
> 
> There a few people already mentioned that I would love to know more about.  [MENTION=42649]Gracie[/MENTION],  [MENTION=29697]freedombecki[/MENTION],  [MENTION=18990]Barb[/MENTION],  [MENTION=20450]MarcATL[/MENTION], [MENTION=31918]Unkotare[/MENTION],  [MENTION=20285]Intense[/MENTION],  [MENTION=40540]Connery[/MENTION].
> 
> ...



Thanks drifter, I'd love an interview. 

Half the board you say?

I'm liked by half the board?






G-d damn, but that's fine news.


----------



## Dot Com (Feb 25, 2014)

bodecea said:


> Thank you for your consideration, but no thanks...bad experiences with people misusing personal info.  No offense to you.



same here. Some here have taken the internetz too seriously and have fashioned themselves as data miners


----------



## G.T. (Feb 25, 2014)

She never said the interview would ask for your personal identifying information, calm down you can always vet the questions.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 25, 2014)

I doubt there is anything about me that somebody on this board doesn't already know, but sure, why not?


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 25, 2014)

I have to go make 2 x 4 soup at the moment though.


----------



## RosieS (Feb 25, 2014)

Sorry, Syrenn. I have way too many secrets that are for the BFF's only.

Have fun!

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Luissa (Feb 25, 2014)

I would if people had not taken one small thing I said and turned it into something completely different. Sorry 


Sent from my iPhone using the tears of Raider's fans.


----------



## Ropey (Feb 25, 2014)

Luissa said:


> I would if people had not taken on small thing I said and turned it into something completely different. Sorry
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using the tears of Raider's fans.



Yes but that's all flame zone conflations. And we who have been around for a while know it.

Still, you're an interesting person, to say the least.


----------



## HenryBHough (Feb 25, 2014)

Certainly would enjoy participating at least through having a go at the questions.  Then, who knows!


----------



## daws101 (Feb 25, 2014)

I'm in!


----------



## SFC Ollie (Feb 25, 2014)

Been there done that.........


----------



## blackhawk (Feb 25, 2014)

syrenn said:


> Ive started a New thread all about Who's Who on USMB.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/usmb-lounge/340343-who-s-who.html
> 
> ...



Yeah why not.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Feb 25, 2014)

sure, lets rock this shit


----------



## Geaux4it (Feb 25, 2014)

If its Ok, think I will just watch this one from the cheap seats syrenn

-Geaux


----------



## Spoonman (Feb 25, 2014)

I'd be game.  I may have some limits like address, bank accounts and SS number.  but i'll give it a shot


----------



## AVG-JOE (Feb 25, 2014)

syrenn said:


> Ive started a New thread all about Who's Who on USMB.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/usmb-lounge/340343-who-s-who.html
> 
> ...



  Sounds a lot like homework.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Feb 25, 2014)

Except for my poor old departed Mother, and my wife who still doesn't have the complete 411 on me, I doubt seriously if I would overly impress anybody that looked deep below my surface.  Please, let me bow out gracefully.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Feb 25, 2014)

bodecea said:


> Thank you for your consideration, but no thanks...bad experiences with people misusing personal info.  No offense to you.



I feel the same way. I had a cyber-stalker in the 90s. No way I'd be interested in giving a lot of info in one place. 

Thanks for the invite though.


----------



## Synthaholic (Feb 25, 2014)

Dot Com said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for your consideration, but no thanks...bad experiences with people misusing personal info.  No offense to you.
> ...


I echo this view, but I appreciate being included!


----------



## AVG-JOE (Feb 25, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> Been there done that.........




So... is that a 'yes' or a 'no'?  

I mean... I've got a t-shirt from Jamaica, but hell yeah... I'd go!  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mACqcZZwG0k]"Every little thing gonna be all right" (Bob Marley) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Nosmo King (Feb 25, 2014)

After living on the run and underground for the past thirty five years, I've learned a thing or two about anonymity.  Hail fellow well met, you never forget to remember, and you never remember to forget.  Those days in the early 70s with Patti and Eldridge and Angela, those nights with Michelle and Hillary and Raquel.   There is a lot to run from, and a lot to carry along the way.





If that paragraph is intriguing enough to make the USMB "Who's Who", let me know.


----------



## syrenn (Feb 25, 2014)

G.T. said:


> She never said the interview would ask for your personal identifying information, calm down you can always vet the questions.




there will be nothing personal asked....and all questions on approval....and all question may be declined. The final posting must be approved by the person being interviewed....before i post it.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Feb 25, 2014)

I would be interested in this, "Who's who" thing! Thanks for thinking about me!


----------



## AVG-JOE (Feb 25, 2014)

Ain't no better bullshit than requested bullshit....  Count this AVG-Bullshitter in!


----------



## RandallFlagg (Feb 25, 2014)

Ask me anything. I'll be honest and truthful. *Edit*



I'd like to be removed from your postings since they are "edited" at will by so-called "moderators"


Thanks!


----------



## AVG-JOE (Feb 25, 2014)

syrenn said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > She never said the interview would ask for your personal identifying information, calm down you can always vet the questions.
> ...




It could end up quite the project.  Your girly stones are impressive.  



`​


----------



## syrenn (Feb 25, 2014)

AVG-JOE said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...




 


you all have no idea........


----------



## william the wie (Feb 25, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> I'd be game.  I may have some limits like address, bank accounts and SS number.  but i'll give it a shot


 Similar restrictions for me.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Feb 25, 2014)

I'll do it if the questions are not too personal or give out too much information that I don't want out there but since we can view and approve ahead of time-I see no reason to decline at this time. But no hurry. Take some of the others first and I'll fill out the list if you are looking for more people.


----------



## Dante (Feb 25, 2014)

Ropey said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > First, Thank you for thinking of me Syrenn, you are very thoughtful and always trying to be inclusive of everyone. I really appreciate that about you.
> ...


Thou dost protest too much


----------



## Ropey (Feb 25, 2014)

Dante said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



Thou dost press send too much.


----------



## Dante (Feb 25, 2014)

[MENTION=41985]drifter[/MENTION] [MENTION=26838]Ropey[/MENTION]





drifter said:


> First, Thank you for thinking of me Syrenn, you are very thoughtful and always trying to be inclusive of everyone. I really appreciate that about you.
> 
> There a few people already mentioned that I would love to know more about.   [MENTION=42649]Gracie[/MENTION],   [MENTION=29697]freedombecki[/MENTION],   [MENTION=18990]Barb[/MENTION],   [MENTION=20450]MarcATL[/MENTION],  [MENTION=31918]Unkotare[/MENTION],   [MENTION=20285]Intense[/MENTION],   [MENTION=40540]Connery[/MENTION].
> 
> ...



Hmm...


----------



## Dante (Feb 25, 2014)

Ropey said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Ropey said:
> ...



don't know whether to be flattered or flabbergasted


----------



## Ropey (Feb 25, 2014)

Dante said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



 

Both. Just try a little ambivalence.


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 25, 2014)

I never get noticed.....


----------



## AVG-JOE (Feb 25, 2014)

Dante said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



Either way... clean it up.


----------



## Dante (Feb 25, 2014)

Ropey said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Ropey said:
> ...



while we're talking to ourselves, will we be asked about our sock puppet status?


----------



## AVG-JOE (Feb 25, 2014)

Moonglow said:


> I never get noticed.....





'splains your Avatar.  




`​


----------



## syrenn (Feb 25, 2014)

Moonglow said:


> I never get noticed.....










i added you in!!! 

 [MENTION=30820]Moonglow[/MENTION]


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 25, 2014)

Sure thing.  Sounds interesting.  I reserve the right to not answer anything too revealing.


----------



## Esmeralda (Feb 25, 2014)

Interesting idea, but not for me.  I'm a Scorpio and very secretive. And that's all I'm gonna say.


----------



## blackhawk (Feb 25, 2014)

No questions about sex I do have some standards I rarely follow them but I do have them.


----------



## Dante (Feb 25, 2014)

1. Interviewer: Dante, is that your real name?

*Dante: No* 

2. Interviewer: 

*Dante: * 

3. Interviewer: 

*Dante: * 

4. Interviewer: 

*Dante: * 

5. Interviewer: 

*Dante: * 

6. Interviewer: 

*Dante: * 

7. Interviewer: 

*Dante: * 

8. Interviewer: 

*Dante: * 

9. Interviewer: 

*Dante: * 

10. Interviewer: 

*Dante: * 

11. Interviewer: 

*Dante: * 

12. Interviewer: 

*Dante: * 

13. Interviewer: 

*Dante: * 

-------------------------
*
13 questions*

Dante will go back and answer questions here in this post, so if you use this in a reply you will lose out. You'll have to come back to it. Questions must be sent by PM


----------



## Avatar4321 (Feb 25, 2014)

sure why not


----------



## syrenn (Feb 25, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Sure thing.  Sounds interesting.  I reserve the right to not answer anything too revealing.



 



everyone has the right not answer any question they do not want to answer........


----------



## Barb (Feb 25, 2014)

I made a list!


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 25, 2014)

I'm not entirely sure I know what this is about, so a tentative yes? 

Are you just going to ask questions about us, then post the answers?


----------



## Barb (Feb 25, 2014)

Did you add [MENTION=20704]Nosmo King[/MENTION] ? Pretty please?


----------



## syrenn (Feb 25, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> I'm not entirely sure I know what this is about, so a tentative yes?
> 
> Are you just going to ask questions about us, then post the answers?



sort of yes.... it is individual. One question may lead to another. There may be things the individual would like to touch on.  The interview is a work in progress...... any and all questions may be declined.  

and then yes.. the questions and answers will be posted in the who's who.  The final end post is always up for approval by the person being interview.


----------



## norwegen (Feb 25, 2014)

I'm in only if you ask me questions about that night I spent in jail with a midget and a socket set.


----------



## Ropey (Feb 25, 2014)

Dante said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...





I suppose... if you answer yourself.


----------



## syrenn (Feb 25, 2014)

norwegen said:


> I'm in only if you ask me questions about that night I spent in jail with a midget and a socket set.



THAT i will be sure to ask about!!!!!


----------



## Dante (Feb 25, 2014)

Dante said:


> 1. Interviewer: Dante, is that your real name?
> 
> *Dante: No*
> 
> ...



http://www.usmessageboard.com/usmb-lounge/342310-who-s-who-usmb.html


----------



## MisterBeale (Feb 25, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ea6MoYtbHY]The Smiths - Unloveable.wmv - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Capstone (Feb 25, 2014)

Mr. Beale, as in Beale AFB in Marysville, California?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Feb 26, 2014)

[MENTION=23424]syrenn[/MENTION]

i probably would with a few conditions 

 i did not receive a notification

i think it is because the under score is missing from the ID 

not jon berzerk 

correct jon_berzerk


----------



## Capstone (Feb 26, 2014)

syrenn said:


> Ive started a New thread all about Who's Who on USMB.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/usmb-lounge/340343-who-s-who.html
> 
> ...



Even though it doesn't take much to qualify for an 'all-inclusive' list, I appreciate having been included anyway. 

My personal life really isn't all that interesting, though; and I like to keep some distance in play on public message boards (there are already a few on this board who know and/or _believe_ way more than they should, as it is), so I'll respectfully decline.

Thanks anyway.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Feb 26, 2014)

I'm down. Sounds like fun.


----------



## Politico (Feb 26, 2014)

As long as you don't ask about my government sanctioned wet work I am game.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Feb 26, 2014)

sure


----------



## strollingbones (Feb 26, 2014)

the way i post....i think most know more about me than they ever wanted too......i am still wanting to see the waltky the monkey dude who quotes granny lol


----------



## RKMBrown (Feb 26, 2014)

A Who's Who that isn't looking for payment?  Cool!


----------



## Sunshine (Feb 26, 2014)

Sure why not!   [MENTION=23424]syrenn[/MENTION]


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 26, 2014)

A tentative "yes"


----------



## aaronleland (Feb 26, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> I feel the same way. I had a cyber-stalker in the 90s.



Sorry about that. I'll leave you alone from now on.


----------



## syrenn (Feb 26, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> [MENTION=23424]syrenn[/MENTION]
> 
> i probably would with a few conditions
> 
> ...




Damn spell check!! .... it put in a capital J for me. Thanks for the heads up on the correction  

 [MENTION=42969]jon_berzerk[/MENTION]


----------



## G.T. (Feb 26, 2014)

wheres this shit at


----------



## Coyote (Feb 26, 2014)

Sure


----------



## JimH52 (Feb 26, 2014)

Not interested....


----------



## Wake (Feb 26, 2014)

Yanno, that list'll still work if it's in a spoiler tag. 

You may PM me these questions, Syrenn, but please put me towards the back of the queue. Sounds like a fun idea.


----------



## Ravi (Feb 26, 2014)

I will answer questions about my messageboard awesomeness but not personal life.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 26, 2014)

Thanks for the thought, but I'm not really anyone special.  I like to live my life and let others live theirs.  I get plenty of internet socializing at the CS, Tavern, and other "friendly" threads.


----------



## Diana1180 (Feb 26, 2014)

Sounds like fun to learn about all of you!


----------



## BlackSand (Feb 26, 2014)

Uh  ... I am pretty damn new around here to be making a _Who's Who_ list ... But I will answer the questions and thanks for the invite.

.


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 26, 2014)

Can we submit questions we would like asked to the interviewer ?


----------



## syrenn (Feb 26, 2014)

drifter said:


> Can we submit questions we would like asked to the interviewer ?



to be answered of yourself, yes. 

to ask of others, no.


----------



## MarcATL (Feb 26, 2014)

drifter said:


> First, Thank you for thinking of me Syrenn, you are very thoughtful and always trying to be inclusive of everyone. I really appreciate that about you.
> 
> There a few people already mentioned that I would love to know more about.   [MENTION=42649]Gracie[/MENTION],   [MENTION=29697]freedombecki[/MENTION],   [MENTION=18990]Barb[/MENTION],   [MENTION=20450]MarcATL[/MENTION],  [MENTION=31918]Unkotare[/MENTION],   [MENTION=20285]Intense[/MENTION],   [MENTION=40540]Connery[/MENTION].
> 
> ...



Who me?


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 26, 2014)

syrenn said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Can we submit questions we would like asked to the interviewer ?
> ...



ok


----------



## daws101 (Feb 26, 2014)

waiting for the pm's......


----------



## syrenn (Feb 26, 2014)

daws101 said:


> waiting for the pm's......



I will do one person at a time.... I am busy this week and will be gone the next. 



So if you have said you would like to be in this.... ive got you all on the list..... be patient.


----------



## daws101 (Feb 26, 2014)

syrenn said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > waiting for the pm's......
> ...


no hurry!


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 26, 2014)

syrenn said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > waiting for the pm's......
> ...



Here you go!

My answer to question #1 is no, I am not patient.


----------



## syrenn (Feb 26, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


----------



## Mertex (Feb 26, 2014)

syrenn said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...




I suspect this thread is going to turn into another fun, funny thread........


----------



## MarcATL (Feb 26, 2014)

What I've seen done in the past was board conference calls.

Anyone can set up a conference call online and post the number for the members to join in.

That seemed to be fun back in the day.

I'm sure it would still be a hootnanny today.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Feb 26, 2014)

syrenn said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > [MENTION=23424]syrenn[/MENTION]
> ...



 [MENTION=23424]syrenn[/MENTION]

you are welcome


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 26, 2014)

syrenn said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Can we submit questions we would like asked to the interviewer ?
> ...



So that means you will decide the questions and you will interview all those who agree to participate?

I already sent questions to Dante to answer before I asked you. 

I guess I should have asked you what the process is going to be first.


----------



## Geaux4it (Feb 26, 2014)

MarcATL said:


> What I've seen done in the past was board conference calls.
> 
> Anyone can set up a conference call online and post the number for the members to join in.
> 
> ...



Now that sounds like work. Sign me up if a conference call arises

-Geaux


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 26, 2014)

So who is going to interview Syrenn then?


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 26, 2014)

MarcATL said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > First, Thank you for thinking of me Syrenn, you are very thoughtful and always trying to be inclusive of everyone. I really appreciate that about you.
> ...



[ame=http://youtu.be/4MNANgFCYpk]Julie Andrews - Getting to know you - YouTube[/ame]   

_Getting to know you, 
Getting to know all about you. 
Getting to like you, 
Getting to hope you like me. 

Getting to know you, 
Putting it my way, 
But nicely, 
You are precisely, 
My cup of tea._


----------



## syrenn (Feb 26, 2014)

drifter said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



Yes, that is how it will go. 

I think Dante.... gotcha.


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 26, 2014)

syrenn said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



I'm sorry I didn't ask first.


----------



## Ropey (Feb 26, 2014)




----------



## MarcATL (Feb 26, 2014)

drifter said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...


LOL!!!

I actually watched and listened to the whole clip.

Good one!


----------



## MarcATL (Feb 26, 2014)

Geaux4it said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > What I've seen done in the past was board conference calls.
> ...


No work at all.

How it happened on this old board I used to frequent.

One day some regular poster came up w/the bright idea and posted a conference number.

It was an instant hit. Most everyone on the board instantly dialed in and joined the call.

From the first time it was done, other posters did the same at different times.

This occurred off-and-on for a year or two, perhaps about once every month or two, sometimes more than once in a single month for about 2 years.

This was back in '03/'04. At that time I wasn't as politically aware and I was on other types of boards.

Yes, there was some drama on the phone w/posters who had beef w/each other, but it was a to a minimum. Whenever and/or if the drama got to be too much, everyone just got off the call.

Fun times.


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 26, 2014)

MarcATL said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



That would be fun to listen in on


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 26, 2014)

Ropey said:


>


----------



## blackhawk (Feb 26, 2014)

MarcATL said:


> What I've seen done in the past was board conference calls.
> 
> Anyone can set up a conference call online and post the number for the members to join in.
> 
> ...



Hootnanny wow there is a word I have not heard in a very long time.


----------



## Dante (Feb 26, 2014)

drifter said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



helping it along.   please folks, try and keep up wilya wilma?  

http://www.usmessageboard.com/usmb-lounge/342310-who-s-who-usmb.html


----------



## MarcATL (Feb 27, 2014)

drifter said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Geaux4it said:
> ...


Yes, there were lots of lurkers too.

Goes w/the territory.


----------



## SayMyName (Feb 27, 2014)

Ha! I love the posts. They are interesting revelations of each in themselves without all the questions.


----------



## emilynghiem (Feb 27, 2014)

Sure, I'm game.
Just no trick questions like "have you always hated haters? if so, do you include yourself as a hater?"

And please be careful not to ask things like "can government even define what is or isn't a "religious belief" protected under the Constitution without regulating religion itself"
unless you want me to fill up the entire internet trying to answer and be fair to all groups!

Thanks to everyone for your encouraging words and helpful posts,
and the edifying contributions you make to the community here! Thanks!

PS some suggestions for questions:
A. what issue, conflict, or problems are you most interested in resolving by getting involved directly?
EX: I would like to reform X by replacing it with Y
or I would like to work directly in ______ reform or education/training in ______

B. what groups or types of people do you find most negative, difficult, or challenging to work with you would like help to address?

C. what are your greatest strengths and skills you would like to offer or develop to help society
(or also, what are your worst weaknesses you appreciate help to correct or overcome?)

D. which groups, leaders, solutions, or programs already existing do you promote as models to replicate? 

E. what do you find most valuable out of USMB and what would you like to see improved, more of, less of, etc.
EX: what are the most helpful things you learned or knowledge/ideas you gained
or what are the most critical things that changed your mind, or corrected myths, misinformation or misperceptions you had


----------



## thanatos144 (Feb 28, 2014)

syrenn said:


> Ive started a New thread all about Who's Who on USMB.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/usmb-lounge/340343-who-s-who.html
> 
> ...


I dont mind . I have nothing to hide. Unlike some I am not ashamed of my life .if a question is to personal i just wont answer it


----------



## syrenn (Feb 28, 2014)

thanatos144 said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Ive started a New thread all about Who's Who on USMB.
> ...


----------



## Esmeralda (Mar 2, 2014)

syrenn said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



I am definitely not ashamed of my life, but privacy is privacy and some people value it more than others.  Just saying. People who are not interested in doing an interview may simply be private people.


----------



## Barb (Mar 2, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...



And that's fine. There's no reason for you to need to defend it, it simply is.


----------



## Darkwind (Mar 3, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DmeUuoxyt_E]Nickelback - Rockstar [OFFICIAL VIDEO] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Luissa (Mar 3, 2014)

Of course you like Nickleback 


Sent from my iPhone using the tears of Raider's fans.


----------



## Darkwind (Mar 3, 2014)

Luissa said:


> Of course you like Nickleback
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using the tears of Raider's fans.


And long walks on the beach, moonlit make-out sessions, and high mountain vales....also the Entire Fringe story....

Not necessarily in that order.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 3, 2014)

drifter said:


> So who is going to interview Syrenn then?



Exactly my question.  Ya beat me to it.

I just came across this query (I rarely ever look up mentions).  I think Mister Beale needs to be added, if he consents.  He's interesting.  I also would find interesting scathing exposés on the enigmatic BlackSand, Emily, Waltky and perhaps some insight on why everything jon_berzerk posts comes out a haiku.

Me, I guess I'll answer what I'll answer.  But absolutely no questions about you know, that time, in that place, with that thing.

Here, I'll save you time and give you the answers first:

1 - "42"

2 - Herb Alpert.

3 - a bit higher, to the right, and do it like you mean it.

4 - if you say so.

5 - Not without a paycheck and written approval from the Scottish midget.

6 - Herb Alpert's ass.

7 - Not since I was banned from the royal polo grounds.

8 - Woudn't that get stuck?

9 - 8:30, 10:30 and twice on Tuesdays

10 - you can't prove that, nobody saw it

11 - what?

12 - Which kind -- African or European?

13 - Herb Alpert.


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 3, 2014)

Pogo said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > So who is going to interview Syrenn then?
> ...



I was just thinking about you earlier today Pogo.

Dreamy Pear Trifle | The Kind Life

 [MENTION=22295]emilynghiem[/MENTION]  she is really wonderful.

I would interview Syrenn


----------



## Pogo (Mar 3, 2014)

You think of me and you think "pear"?
Am I *that* out of shape?


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 3, 2014)

Pogo said:


> You think of me and you think "pear"?
> Am I *that* out of shape?



No. I was thinking Vegan (no meat)


----------



## Pogo (Mar 3, 2014)

drifter said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > You think of me and you think "pear"?
> ...



Oh.  Well thanks but I'm not vegan.  I just don't eat anything that has a mother.  There's a term for that but I forget what it is.

B.B. King might know.  He was the first one I heard put it that way.


----------



## Ropey (Mar 3, 2014)

Pogo said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 3, 2014)

Pogo said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Mister Rogers said that too


----------



## daws101 (Mar 4, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/zMUGJZrR9Jg]Mr. Rogers "It's a Beautiful Day in the Neighborhood".mp4 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 4, 2014)

&#8220;When I say it's you I like, I'm talking about that part of you that knows that life is far more than anything you can ever see or hear or touch. That deep part of you that allows you to stand for those things without which humankind cannot survive. Love that conquers hate, peace that rises triumphant over war, and justice that proves more powerful than greed.&#8221; 
&#8213; Fred Rogers


----------

